# sub panel size for pool?



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Slow with work- i finally finished the shed:thumbup:. 

Want to add a subpanel in the shed for some sofitt cans, some low voltage landscape lighting, an outlet or 2 and enough for a small inground pool in the *future*. the shed is 140' away from the main panel, will be underground in 2" conduit.

question is 60 amp sub or 100 amp? Not sure if pool heat will be gas or electric.

My licensed electrican will be doing this work. although i have a feeling ill be digging the trench


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Not enough information to answer.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

I wont know filter/pump sizes maybe for years but would hate to go to small and have to redo it later. What other info am i missing?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Using electric to heat a pool will require big wires and a big breaker. Look at the sizes of normal (gas) swimming pool heaters. 200,000btu/h is a small one. 

A problem with small heaters is they must run continuously, they don't have enough capacity to raise the temperature in a reasonable amount of time. If you don't have natural gas, think about doing propane. 

As for panel size, first figure out what your current draw might max out at.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

SSC said:


> I wont know filter/pump sizes maybe for years but would hate to go to small and have to redo it later. What other info am i missing?


Biggest thing is the pool heater. Even 100A might be hard pressed to do that. But for the couple of pool setups I've seen, 60A would be plenty to cover pumps & lights.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Questions like this are akin to, "How much money do I need for vacation?"

Well, are you taking a 4-day weekend at the local amusement park, or 4 weeks in Europe?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Well, are you taking a 4-day weekend at the local amusement park, or 4 weeks in Europe?


Probably pretty equivalent if you're going to hitchhike Europe. :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

minus the pool stuff, 60A is plenty. i'd go with gas for the heater, but that's just me.
while you're at it, though, lay two runs of conduit. easier to upgrade wire in the future or you can run cable, internet, etc. out there.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I took a quick look at pool heaters and considering a 92000 btu electric pool heater draws 112 amps you're either going to be putting in a 150 or 200 amp panel for electric or a 60 amp panel and a propane or gas line.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW! we have gas so when that time comes well be heating with gas.

Thats alot of juice to heat a pool. $$$$


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

SSC said:


> WOW! we have gas so when that time comes well be heating with gas.
> 
> Thats alot of juice to heat a pool. $$$$


One of our clients is putting in a small pool right now. It will be heated with a heat pump. Double 30 is all it needs. Basically a small condenser style unit. They cost more up front but his comes with a lifetime titanium heat exchanger. The pool installer says a gas heater will go out every 3-5 years.


----------

